# موقع باش تحبوح برشة برشة



## رشيد التونسي (17 أغسطس 2008)

Ce site contient plusieurs informations sur la cnc et vous envoie vers d'autres sites et liens interressants pour vous aider à construire le cnc router
www.cncloisirs.com


----------



## المهندس البطة (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
لم افهم اسف.
الرجاء الترجمة


----------



## رشيد التونسي (22 أغسطس 2008)

this site is in french about how to make cnc router 
I'am sorry I wrote in french but the hole site is in french
You can use the Google site for translation, it's very helpfull


----------

